# 2014 Contador Sworks SL4?



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm trying to find out if this frame (picture attached) is real or not? I am in a market for a new frame, got an offer with the frame from a bike shop. I can't find any information regarding this frame colour/version in the internet.





Any information appreciated.


----------



## kevhash3 (Oct 20, 2012)

jecjec81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if this frame (picture attached) is real or not? I am in a market for a new frame, got an offer with the frame from a bike shop. I can't find any information regarding this frame colour/version in the internet.
> 
> ...



Pro Bike Gallery: Alberto Contador?s custom Specialized Tarmac SL4


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

Looks stunning!


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

My LBS posted this on their Instagram feed, frame 23 of 200.

Photo by bikesociety • Instagram


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome! Appreciate the info - I think it's closed deal!


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Contador LTD frame coming my way early next week. The Specialized dealer website shows the frame with only two Specialized logos on the toptube. There is no "Contador" on the downtube, and I really hope there isn't (it's not on Contador's bike either). Can someone comment on whether the production frames have this? Here is the photo from the dealer site:


Thanks


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

The name is on the frame but can easily be removed.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Is the decal under the clearcoat? If so, it can't easily be removed


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

No, it's on top of it.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.stappenbelt.com/

It explains that if wished the name sticker can easily be removed.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

It's odd that they would include a decal that is not protected by the clearcoat. From your comment, I take it that the decal can just be peeled off without marring the paint. Since the dealer site photo doesn't show the name decal, I suppose it's possible that the frames now shipping won't have the name. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm glad that you can read German. Thanks!


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

It's Dutch (as I am).


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry about that. I am your typical mono-lingual American


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Received mine today... =)


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

My frame should be here today, but I am too curious to wait to get these answers in person! Is the "Contador" decal easily removable as Arnoud indicates? What country do you live in? Did a carbon seatpost come with the frame? It's nice that they give you a fancy pump and tire lever


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Let us know how it compares to your SL3 after you get it on the road. I also have an SL3 and am thinking about an SL4. That Contadore commemorative model looks very good.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, the decal is easily removable. I live in Japan but I ordered the frame overseas. You should receive the tire lever and pump too.



tommyturbo said:


> My frame should be here today, but I am too curious to wait to get these answers in person! Is the "Contador" decal easily removable as Arnoud indicates? What country do you live in? Did a carbon seatpost come with the frame? It's nice that they give you a fancy pump and tire lever


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I will definitely let you know how the Contador SL4 it compares with my SL3, and I will post a photo as well. I don't think Specialized made any changes to the 2014 S-Works Tarmac frames. My frame did arrive today, and it does have the "Contador" decal. I'll be removing that. I still have to sort out the OSBB situation. The Specialized Campy adapters are coming in a separate shipment, and will hopefully be here on Friday.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyturbo said:


> My frame did arrive today, and it does have the "Contador" decal. I'll be removing that.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

The last time I checked, my name was not Alberto Contador, and I do not ride for Saxo Bank. I love the paint scheme of the bike, and the fact that they are only making 200 of them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyturbo said:


> The last time I checked, my name was not Alberto Contador, and I do not ride for Saxo Bank. *I love the paint scheme of the bike*, and the fact that they are only making 200 of them.


Makes two of us. Post pics when you get it together (no matter what crankset you settle on).

I bet it's gonna look awesome!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Very Nice. I'm not red person but I could change, a very nice ride. 
Many happy miles with good memories for all of them.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some of the parts were delivered last night. Still waiting for the bottle cages and pedals then I can bring to a shop to install the groupset.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm finally getting back to this thread. . I don't have any photos with a file size small enough to post here, but I have posted some shots on my cycling blog:

Tom's Bicycle Thoughts & More...

This is my fifth S-Works Tarmac. I had the original SL, a second SL (warranty replacement), the SL2, SL3, and now SL4. All of these bikes were built up from the frame using Campagnolo components. I'm going to write an article and post it on my cycling blog comparing all of the bikes. I continue to be amazed at how Specialized continues to improve the Tarmac.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning,
I will say that the color is different and would grow on me. 
Wishing for a Roubaix in the color.
Good Luck with the ride.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't think that you will be seeing this color scheme on another bike. Specialized made 200 SW Tarmac frames, and won't offer any as a complete bike. The colors signify Contador's wins in the Tour, Vuelta, and Giro. 

The photos tend to make the red (for the Vuelta) look more orange-ish than it is in real life. The white has a subtle pearl finish to it.

I like black bikes and red bikes a lot, and I have had quite a few of them. I wanted a change of pace for this bike.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's mine in the shop. Still waiting for the shop to call me for pickup.










And awaiting for the replacement of my Fulcrum Racing Speed XLR because of a defect - Switching to the 35mm.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I love limited edition frames. I have a Project Yellow S-Works Tarmac SL3. I've never seen another one like it on the road...which I think is very cool. 

Plus, aside from the uniqueness I love how the bike looks.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Agree, the limited edition frames are nice and often have excellent color combinations. This Contadore model is no exception.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I have the Contador Vuelta. I always wanted an S-Works Tarmac. I was just about to pull the trigger on a flat black one. Then the Contador Vuelta became available. I love the look of the bike. It rides awesome. And I never see another one on the road. All pluses. I like the limited frames. I think the Nibali is beautiful! I wanted the Cancellara when it came out but at the time could not swing the $. Now I can and I could not be happier.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Finally the bike is completed. Will give the bike a ride tomorrow.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning, It Sure Look Good!


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

It is lovely looking bike 
You get the fancy pump and levers with the Cav Venge too.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

jecjec81 said:


> Finally the bike is completed. Will give the bike a ride tomorrow


That looks like a really nice bike. Is that DA9000 or 9070? (I can't make it out in the picture) I've got a Tarmac SL2, with 7800, and it's pretty heavy (it's the cheap SL2 frame, not the s-works SL2). Have you weighed your bike? I'm not in the market (due to the cost) to upgrade anytime soon, but interested in how much lighter I can go next time (without running any silly weight weenie parts).

Thanks


----------

